
Yazidi's form all-female 'Sun Girls' unit to fight ISIS - shahryc
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3197565/They-rape-kill-Yazidi-singer-forms-female-fighting-unit-revenge-ISIS-forcing-sisters-sexual-slavery-beheading-brothers.html
======
shahryc
I think it's interesting how they are flipping the propaganda & recruiting
against ISIS

